# Use ONR Wash & Wax as waterless spray-on?



## BoogieEngineer (May 4, 2016)

I was using Meguiar's Ultimate Wash & Wax Anywhere today for the first time and I'm amazed at the result. The shine after the wash is incredible. I was just staring at my car for 30 mins, neighbors must have thought I'm crazy. It left no scratches at all that I can tell.

Anyway I'm having a bottle of ONR Wash & Wax on the way but it's a rinseless wash product and so I'll need a bucket for the solution. Has anyone used ONR WW in a bottle as spray-on waterless wash?


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

There is a subforum devoted to detailing and touting various brand names - *The Detail Department*


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

I moved your question to our detailing forum.

Tim


----------



## BoogieEngineer (May 4, 2016)

Thank you for moving the topic!

According to my research, a dilution of 1:16 will be able to serve as a waterless wash solution, even though it's in no comparison to dedicated waterless wash products like Ultima Waterless Wash Plus. It's best to have both, ONR for rinseless when your vehicle is relatively dirty and UWW+ for waterless when there's mostly dust covering your car. UWW+ can also be used for rinseless washes which yields great results. Hope this helps some of us here.


----------



## chet31 (Jun 13, 2009)

I got tired of keeping dozens of products around. ONR or your favorite rinseless can be used as a spray and wash, and at higher concentrations, as a clay lube.


----------



## BoogieEngineer (May 4, 2016)

chet31 said:


> I got tired of keeping dozens of products around. ONR or your favorite rinseless can be used as a spray and wash, and at higher concentrations, as a clay lube.


Yea I can imagine. I think I'll do mostly rinseless washes anyway


----------



## RPsX5d (Nov 2, 2010)

My approach - optimized for effort/time required and end result (doesn't need to look it was professionally detailed every single time) . . .

Once every two/three months: Full blown wash with garden hose, 2-bucket method, Sonax Gloss shampoo and car parked in the driveway
Once a month: ONR rinseless wash using 2-bucket method inside the garage. I dry the car using Dry Me Crazy towel - yes this towel literally does what this Youtube review (included below) says! If I am not too pressed for time, I follow this up with a Pinnacle waterless (1:16 concentration) . . . but I spray very little on each panel and a quick wipe down with the blue Miracle Towel (has the right amount of "bite" . . . a bit more than the Dry Me Crazy towels)
Every week to ten days max: Pinnacle Liquid Crystal Waterless wash
I dust the car with the Original California Duster just before I drive out of the garage (literally takes one minute) . . . this prevents dust accumulation.

Rims are a challenge for rinseless and waterless . . . both waterless and rinseless can handle the outer rims easily . . . to do the barrel part (inside rim), which turns black in about two weeks I use Sonax Wheel Cleaner Full Effect and this really needs a good hose down (i.e. car parked on driveway) . . . so every two weeks plus I wash the wheels alone in the driveway.

Yes you can spray the waterless or rinseless on the barrel surface inside the garage - tedious work, better to just do it on the driveway and use a jet nozzle/garden hose to wash it off - much quicker.

Yes having just one wash method is less confusing and less materials to stock up . . . but what really happens (at least for me) - if the car is only slightly dirty I won't do the ONR and end up waiting it out . . . with three options I can better tailor the wash to how dirty the car is . . . once the purchases are done and stocked properly in the garage (I keep all of them on a small shop cart), it is both very efficient and easy . . .

To wash the microfiber towels I use Pinnacle Microfiber Rejuvenator . . . works FAR better than regular laundry detergent like Tide, etc.

I did try the Wolfgang Microfiber Rejuvenator - they claim their's is the only detergent developed for high efficiency (he) washing machines . . . I actually found the Pinnacle to be better . . . will go back to Pinnacle after the current bottle runs out.

Yes ONR in higher concentration is a perfect lube for claying.

PS: Last night I did my ONR rinseless wash . . . this morning, while sitting at a traffic light, adjacent car rolled down both their passenger and rear windows to stare my car down, finally when the light turned green gave me a :thumbup: . . . not bad for a six year old car with nearly 100,000 miles on it! 

Dry Me Crazy video review.


----------



## Mungo So Cal (Dec 21, 2009)

Used ONR today and dried with a dry me crazy towel to very satisfying results. Dealing with hard water, had been considering a metro blower or deionizer but this is such an effective solution and the price is right. Going to have to find another use for my waterless product stockpile.


----------



## skasol (Apr 21, 2015)

Mungo So Cal said:


> Used ONR today and dried with a dry me crazy towel to very satisfying results. Dealing with hard water, had been considering a metro blower or deionizer but this is such an effective solution and the price is right. Going to have to find another use for my waterless product stockpile.


I felt I was scratching mine when I was using ONR. I used two bucket method and even spray before and still felt I scratched my paint. So now I only wash


----------



## chet31 (Jun 13, 2009)

Mungo So Cal said:


> Used ONR today and dried with a dry me crazy towel to very satisfying results. Dealing with hard water, had been considering a metro blower or deionizer but this is such an effective solution and the price is right. Going to have to find another use for my waterless product stockpile.


I have very hard water from my outside taps. One of the advantages of an ONR wash is I can use soft water from my inside taps. Now I'm ahead of the game in 3 ways. Soft water is less likely to spot, ONR helps prevent spotting, and I'm washing panel by panel, so less time for spots to form.


----------



## skasol (Apr 21, 2015)

chet31 said:


> I have very hard water from my outside taps. One of the advantages of an ONR wash is I can use soft water from my inside taps. Now I'm ahead of the game in 3 ways. Soft water is less likely to spot, ONR helps prevent spotting, and I'm washing panel by panel, so less time for spots to form.


What's your technique. I would like to use this again in between washes.


----------



## tdekany (Feb 3, 2007)

skasol said:


> What's your technique. I would like to use this again in between washes.


https://youtu.be/HGmCZj-vdXk


----------



## chet31 (Jun 13, 2009)

skasol said:


> What's your technique. I would like to use this again in between washes.


I make 2 gallons of solution in a 5 gallon bucket. I pour about a gallon into a garden sprayer and spray a few panels. And I spray any "buggy" areas with window cleaner (which I think works as well as various bug washes). I throw 10 microfiber towels in the 5 gal bucket (which still has a gallon of solution). Then I use the wet towels to wash the car in the usual rinseless way. No dirty towels go back in the clean bucket of solution obviously. I don't have a top or I'd wash that first. I wash the hood & windshield first and go from there. I usually wash my car right where it sits in the garage, so no sun or wind, which also helps reduce spotting.


----------



## skasol (Apr 21, 2015)

chet31 said:


> I make 2 gallons of solution in a 5 gallon bucket. I pour about a gallon into a garden sprayer and spray a few panels. And I spray any "buggy" areas with window cleaner (which I think works as well as various bug washes). I throw 10 microfiber towels in the 5 gal bucket (which still has a gallon of solution). Then I use the wet towels to wash the car in the usual rinseless way. No dirty towels go back in the clean bucket of solution obviously. I don't have a top or I'd wash that first. I wash the hood & windshield first and go from there. I usually wash my car right where it sits in the garage, so no sun or wind, which also helps reduce spotting.


Thanks for sharing


----------



## chloe92us (Apr 4, 2016)

ONR changed my life lol. 

If you liked the Meguiars wash & wax stuff, you would love Ultima waterless wash concentrate! I buy it on amazon. I just haven't found ONR works as well as a waterless. I've tried Optimum's waterless, called Opti Clean, but it streaked for me (I find some of their products don't work as well for me- I think it's the high humidity here in Florida). 

I still use ONR for rinseless washing with a bucket though although the Ultima can also be used as a rinseless with a different dilution ratio. I always keep a gallon of ONR mixed up in a lidded plastic container in my garage with microfiber towels soaking in there. I grab a pre soaked towel as I need to. If it rains, or a bird poops on my car, or I get bug splatter on the front... I do a quick wipe down. Once the cloth is dirty I just grab a new one. Therefore the solution and pre soaked towels always stay clean. 

For weekly washes, I do my wheels & tires with a hose, brush, APC, etc. Sometimes I spray down the whole car with a waterless wash (Ultima), Then I use my rinseless wash to do the rest (ONR, Ultima, Wolfgang). For spot cleaning during the week I use a waterless.

I rarely use a hose and buckets anymore. Washing is so fun now using the rinseless/waterless method and so much faster! Plus I can do mid-week wipe downs so my car never really gets dirty.


----------



## lab_rat (Apr 12, 2013)

I use ONR for both rinseless washing (~2 weeks), and as a quick detailer (~1-2 times weekly) and California Car Duster (every morning before I leave the garage) during the summer months.

During the rest of the year, I do the ONR rinseless washing once weekly/after a rain, and my ONR quick detailer every other day.

The wheels get a separate/weekly douse with Sonax. When I change the wheels for summer/winter, I clean them & use the 'Nu-Finish' once a year polish as a protective coating.

With few deviations, my ONR cleaning methods have kept my daily driven Jet Black E90 /Alpine White F30 looking great.


----------

